# file downloads but does not show up in download folder



## swagat_mohanty (Nov 1, 2013)

Sir

have been encountering this problem too often that the file downloads but does not show up in download folder. have tried with chrome ie mozila opera all browsers.

invariably happens in case of zip files.

tried with disabling my security also.

at times it downloads though.

Regards


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can change the Download location. In Firefiox go to* Tools/Options/General/Downloads*/ Put a check box in* Always Ask Me Where to Save Files.* Then you can choose what folder or on the Desktop to put the download in.


----------

